# Which States Smoke The Most Pot?



## burnin1 (Jun 25, 2016)

From marijuana.com






*Which States Smoke The Most Pot? *

By Monterey Bud on June 23, 2016 

One things for sure, it aint Texas.

80 years of prohibition is more than enough time for even dumb people to learn the dangers of prohibition, particularly when getting caught with weed in some backwoods state turns into a nightmarish matter of freedom or prison.

As eight states prepare to vote their conscience this November on the marijuana topic, poll after poll has repeatedly demonstrated that Americas changing demographic has had enough of the bad old days of duplicitous policy, and are anxious to join the marijuana revolution.

Early to the medical marijuana world, but late to the recreational, the Golden State has a total of 4,633,000 patients and recreational consumers. Thanks to its elevated population numbers, California ranks highest among total users, but only 12th on a per capita basis.

Rolling out their list of the stoniest states in the union, 24/7 Wall St. has identified the following 12 states as the most Irie:



*California  14.9% of the population get high or medicate with cannabis.*

*Michigan  15.6% of the population get high or medicate with cannabis.*

*New Mexico  15.6% of the population get high or medicate with cannabis.*

*New Hampshire  17.1% of the population get high or medicate with cannabis.*

*Massachusetts  17.6% of the population get high or medicate with cannabis.*

*Rhode Island  18.7% of the population get high or medicate with cannabis.*

*Maine  19.4% of the population get high or medicate with cannabis.*

*Washington  19.5% of the population get high or medicate with cannabis.*

*Alaska  19.5% of the population get high or medicate with cannabis.*

*Vermont  19.8% of the population get high or medicate with cannabis.*

*Oregon  19.9% of the population get high or medicate with cannabis.*

*Colorado  21.6% of the population get high or medicate with cannabis.*
Witnessing the human carnage caused by the past frenzied generation, Americans have finally ripped their blinders off and have grasped the situation at hand  repealing marijuana prohibition is a matter of real freedom and true justice. Come this November, people will either vote for legalization and liberty, or prison and a descent back into hopeless craziness.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFJ5Bqv9Ig8[/ame]


http://www.marijuana.com/blog/news/2016/06/which-states-smoke-the-most-pot/


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2016)

I never would have figured the NE to be that high.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2016)

woo hoo lets hear if for the pacific northwest!!!!!


----------



## yarddog (Jun 26, 2016)

Yay Georgia!!!  Oh wait, we didn't place.


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2016)

The people who did the poll came to Texas and got put in jail so I understand why Texas didn't place !-- Admit U smoke weed and go to jail !--- Personally I never touch the stuff !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2016)

Everybody i know in Texas smokes weed except the old *** basterds that keep it from being legal in Texas. When those asshats die, ,,Texas will go legal.


----------

